# Someone to modify a   S-B  Model B lead-screw  to work with QC GB



## joebiplane (Dec 12, 2011)

I have found a 1943  SB  Workshop ( not quite a1942....)
it is a model  B  and I'm told my lead screw can be made to fit into the  proper QCGB.
Is there a competent soul out there that can do the necessary work for me..for a fee of course.
i am not near ready  to do it and i can's afford to ruin it.. i also have no idea of what needs to be done and what other parts I might need.
Anybody out ther familiar with that project  that can help me or knows a machinist that can??
Thanks
joe


----------

